# Durabond with Sheetrock 90



## ChubbyJesus (Mar 19, 2010)

Is it okay to use Durabond for the first layer of mud for joints and screws, and then Sheetrock 90 on top of that? I've emailed USG, but they didnt reply.

I'm still working on getting better at finishing off tapejoints to be super smooth. i just think this might provide a strong base, with a more easily finished topcoat.


----------



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

*Hmmmmm*

No worries, just finish it to where it looks good if you ride by on a flying horse. Ha Ha What company just laid you off?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

There is nothing wrong in doing that method, however do not leave any lap marks they will be impossible to sand down if coated with a regular top coating mud, the soft will continue to sand away more easily than any hot mud you use. It is best to scratch off any lap marks or ridges while the mud is still somewhat soft and before it is set up to its full hardness. If you are only looking for a more stable, durable base coat just use it to tape with or just pre fill with it that should be plenty of base.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> There is nothing wrong in doing that method, however do not leave any lap marks they will be impossible to sand down if coated with a regular top coating mud, the soft will continue to sand away more easily than any hot mud you use. It is best to scratch off any lap marks or ridges while the mud is still somewhat soft and before it is set up to its full hardness. If you are only looking for a more stable, durable base coat just use it to tape with or just pre fill with it that should be plenty of base.


 well said !!


----------

